# Best Spark Plug for 1.8t



## mosher111 (Feb 27, 2009)

What is the best plug bang for buck for my 1.8T?


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Best Spark Plug for 1.8t (mosher111)*

wrong forum...but ngk BKR7e


----------



## ghostinator (Aug 16, 2008)

wrong, copper plugs work and will get you by, but you have to clean or replace them every oil change. Get BKR7eIX (iridums) They will last alot longer


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (ghostinator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostinator* »_wrong, copper plugs work and will get you by, but you have to clean or replace them every oil change. Get BKR7eIX (iridums) They will last alot longer

copper = best for electrical conductivity
iridium alloy = most durable


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Why would you ask about the spark plugs in a Oil and Lubrication forum







Just curious.
But BKR7E is what most 1.8T guys use on bolted 1.8T's.
They're cheap and you can change them every oil change.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (ghostinator)*

there are a ton of copper vs platinum/iridium and "which plug is best" threads on vortex...there is no comparison for true performance when using a copper plug...iridium supposedly lasts longer but I can assure you that the actual conductivity is greater in copper...in addition, I had copper in my chipped 1.8t and changed them out every 15k miles (every third oil change) with zero issues on wear...I think some guys change them out every oil change because it's inexpensive and they want to make sure they have the newest plugs running
again, this discussion belongs in the 1.8t forum


----------

